# Postfix question



## fred974 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have set a mail server using mail/postfix inside a jail. My question is how do I set the host and the other jails to use the new mail server?

Thank you
Fred


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 13, 2014)

That heavily depends on the mailserver ("MTA") which those other environments use. If those use Postfix as well then you can use the relayhost option. Just take a good look at /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf, in the default file you'll find all the commonly used options with a very clear description which explains what every option does.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2014)

If you use the standard Sendmail, you need to define a SmartHost (see /usr/share/sendmail/cf/README) in /etc/mail/your.hostname.mc (if it doesn't exist, run `make` in /etc/mail) and run `make all install restart` there.


----------



## fred974 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you guys,
On my way to do some reading*.*


----------



## nanotek (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't remember, but isn't there a question presented during Postfix installation that enables replacing system Sendmail processes with Postfix if answered 'yes'?


----------



## fred974 (Jan 14, 2014)

I must have missed that. I cannot remember having been prompted for it*.*


----------

